# Whiskey Cottar Hoose, Moray - Jan 2013 (Pic Heavish)



## Stussy (Jan 13, 2013)

Seen a report by ZombieSazza and decided to take a look for myself around an amazing little Cottar Hoose that sits atop a countryside hill enjoying splendid views over the countryside.

Apologies in advance for the amount of pics, I always get carried away!!!

Decided this would be my first explore of 2013 and it was one of the best I have done for such a small place, so here is hoping for a great year! There is very little history on the Cottar Hoose, but I believe it has been abandoned since the late 60's and looks fairly untouched since apart from the birds and maybe the odd sheep.

On a mild December day started of with a drive into the middle of the countryside to find a suitable way to get to wee Hoose, it was decided to take the longer more scenic route. I should have went with the easy route! After parking up I took a hike along a forestry road for about a 1.5 miles, constantly checking my GPS to make sure I was going the right direction. At the end of the forestry road, I was about half way there.

The rest of the journey was thankfully downhill but had to be negotiated through a unmaintained part of the forest, with only about a 3/4 of a mile to go, off I plodded making my way through the maze of blown over tress and the many bogs and streams. Thankfully only ended up sinking my foot fully in a ice cold bog once, and handful of occasions falling of the trees, i made it to the other end of the forest to be confronted with a sizeable ditch and barbed wire fencing either side. Safely negotiating these minor obstacles and crossing 3 fields I finally reached the hoose a almost a hour after leaving the car.


My approach to the wee cottar hoose






Ground Floor Bedroom










Don't think these slippers have been wore in a wee while!






True statement, try everything once...






The windowlene hasn't been put to use much lately






Think the owners had a few problems with the field mice






If the poison fails, just drink the bleach with a refreshing drink to wash it down



 




Then stick yer beets on and get back to work






The hoosework of course, then time for to heat the kettle on the fireplace for the water bottles



 




A seat for him and her



 




Time to put your feet up in front of the fire



 





 




Hopefully by this time the wife has made the supper and is looking out the finest silverware



 








Mind n do yer washing up after eating






Bit of light reading before hitting the sack






Maybe even a little tune on the radio, whilst getting ready for bed



 








At least your nae sleeping on the floor...






Make sure you turn of the lights (think they are gas lights??)



 




Couple externals and views















The trek back to the car was much easier this time, a walk over 5 muddy fields led me much closer to another part of the forestry road which I previously didn't think went anywhere! Anyway it was a mice day for a walk.

Thanks for taking the time to have a wee look!! ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 13, 2013)

That was well worth the walk  Lovely little place


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 13, 2013)

looks amazing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a beautiful location and pictures!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovely photos, beautiful cottage and looks like a truly amazing explore to be honest. If it were closer to me this would definitely go on my list!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 13, 2013)

*Cor! Little cracker that is!! Brilliant stuff!! *


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 13, 2013)

what a lovely place, and beautiful shots to! definitely worth a hike i'd say.


----------



## banshee (Jan 13, 2013)

the first picture alone would be brilliant  then the rest


----------



## ZombieSazza (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad you found it OK. 

You got some amazing photos!!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 14, 2013)

awwww.....love it!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 14, 2013)

That's wonderful.Definitely gas lights though who would pay to have gas piped to a place in the middle of nowhere is anybodies guess


----------



## ZombieSazza (Jan 14, 2013)

I got the impression when I visited the wee hoose there wasn't electricity at all, maybe that's why they had gas lamps?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 14, 2013)

Great looking place nice shots .


----------



## Stussy (Jan 14, 2013)

ZombieSazza said:


> I got the impression when I visited the wee hoose there wasn't electricity at all, maybe that's why they had gas lamps?



Think your right, I can't remember seeing any signs of electricity up there, the gas may have been provided by bottles or something. There was a few outbuildings at one time, but all are flattened so it could have been stored in there.


----------



## Stussy (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments, much appreciated!


----------



## lost (Jan 14, 2013)

This looks quite interesting, I recognise the location.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 14, 2013)

This is lovely mate  Thanks very much for sharing. Great report


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats a beautiful cottage,loved the birds nest on the gas light,great photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 14, 2013)

KIN HELL!! mate thats the one, your shots are epic, looks ACE, my kind of splore, riveting stuff, well done


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 14, 2013)

Fantastic place!! Wonderful pics, especially the one with the sink and the glassless window. Got to get up to your neck of the woods! Top stuff


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 14, 2013)

liking that very much


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow - This is stunning, GREAT find


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a treat this one, more than meets the eye from the outside, covered it well. Love that loft bedroom shot!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 14, 2013)

Stussy said:


> Think your right, I can't remember seeing any signs of electricity up there, the gas may have been provided by bottles or something. There was a few outbuildings at one time, but all are flattened so it could have been stored in there.



The gas lights look really old but then looking up the history of Calor gas I discovered that the company was started in 1935 which surprised me somewhat.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 15, 2013)

What a fabulous report all around 

Brilliant piccies......


----------



## jammy (Jan 15, 2013)

Say,thats a nice house ya got there...like it!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 16, 2013)

I love it-well done. Reminds of the infamous 'crooked cottage'...


----------



## Stussy (Jan 17, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> I love it-well done. Reminds of the infamous 'crooked cottage'...



In some ways it does, the upstairs bedroom has some similarities, I doubt there will ever be anything like the crooked cottage again sadly.

Cottages like these are all over Scotland, most are stripped out, but there will be more stunners like this out there somewhere.


----------



## the_oblique (Feb 25, 2013)

Stussy said:


> Think your right, I can't remember seeing any signs of electricity up there, the gas may have been provided by bottles or something. There was a few outbuildings at one time, but all are flattened so it could have been stored in there.




Gas lights they do indeed look like

But isnt that a massive valve electric radio in one of the photos with wires hanging off it?

It is a bit odd as most people had electric lighting and no sockets, so radios and such were plugged into the bayonet light fittings (very dangerous but this was back in the day before people knew better). To have socket outlets was an expensive luxury but that thing must have got power from somewhere (or been an ornament)


----------



## st33ly (Feb 25, 2013)

This is excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2013)

Fantastic set - really captured the place. Loving that range in the kitchen...


----------



## shatners (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovely pictures mate,really enjoyed reading through


----------



## Solid State (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent, like a step back in time!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 26, 2013)

Fantastic photography! This looks so desolate, I love it.


----------



## Scottiedog (Feb 27, 2013)

just noticed this report. What an amazing place.


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes...Yes...Yes....Yes and erm.....YES!


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

For some reason these the replies never came through on a email. so just catching up! Thanks everyone for the kind comments, it really is a little belter!


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi new to site just wanted to say what a beautiful set this is the kind of find I'm just wishing to get thanks for the share


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 24, 2013)

TRuly wonderful find mate, and beautifully captured.....wallpaper to die for, personal posessions intact and no chav activity, quite remarkably intact.....love the build up story aswell....we can all relate to that kind of trek I think but to find that golden nugget at the end makes it so worth while....again, you've captured it so well and thanks for sharing...


----------



## blisken (Dec 10, 2020)

Stussy said:


> Seen a report by ZombieSazza and decided to take a look for myself around an amazing little Cottar Hoose that sits atop a countryside hill enjoying splendid views over the countryside.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the amount of pics, I always get carried away!!!
> 
> ...


Great spot. Can you share the location? Moved up here last year. Thanks.


----------



## stevecarmichael (Dec 10, 2020)

love it, im still looking for my first one to join you all


----------



## maybe (Dec 11, 2020)

WHISKY please!


----------

